# What to search?



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

How about simplified wiring diagrams? Or "one lines"?

Each engineering company has their own way to express these circuits it really doesn't matter what they're called. The guy paying the bill determines the name and details.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

It looks like it's just a simple ladder diagram turned on its side. Normally open start energizes each contactor when turned on, normally closed stop opens the circuit when when the stop is engaged. The normally closed right before the contactor is probably some sort of limit switch, but it's hard to tell without the diagram legend


----------



## Cantafford (Jul 3, 2014)

bkmichael65 said:


> It looks like it's just a simple ladder diagram turned on its side. Normally open start energizes each contactor when turned on, normally closed stop opens the circuit when when the stop is engaged. The normally closed right before the contactor is probably some sort of limit switch, but it's hard to tell without the diagram legend


Yes you are right but I'm not concerned with this particular diagram, I just posted it as an example since I don't know how they are called. 




Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> How about simplified wiring diagrams? Or "one lines"?
> 
> Each engineering company has their own way to express these circuits it really doesn't matter what they're called. The guy paying the bill determines the name and details.


I did search ladder diagrams and I found somewhat similar diagrams but I'm yet to find an example where I have the power side(or how do you call it) up, the ground down with the number of each circuit and you start from a switch let's say on circuit 1 and then follow the contacts, go to the circuit where each contact points and follow the schematic in that fashion. That's what I'm looking for. 

I'm sorry if my explanation is a little bit hard to understand but I just don't know how to explain it other way. Thank you for the answers.


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

That is a European style electrical schematic diagram - I've dealt with mostly German ones, a bit different to read than American ladder but once you figure them out they are fairly easy to use for troubleshooting.

If in the sample you posted was page one then each vertical line is an element and would be numbered at the top as 1.1 and 1.2, then each device in an element is labeled with a 1.1 or 1.2 to tell you where any of the other contacts are located if they have any. Some have a line over the top of the number to denote a N.C. contact.

When dealing with 100's of pages and using the contactor on 1.1 it may have a 83.6 next to it, if you go to page 83 and look for the 6th vertical element you will find the contacts for that device.


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

Ha! I just saw that you are from Romania, I guess I didn't need to tell you they were European.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

How about this..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvS_BuQlSXo


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The top diagram looks like a linear motor?


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

Start with the following link: http://www.moeller.net/en/support/wiring_manual.jsp
This is the Moelller wiring manual that has always been a great manual for me since I first saw it in 1979.
Start by reading chapter 9 page 16 to page 36 first. It will give you the symbols and their meaning. Then look at the rest of the manual for examples of circuits.
Recommend chapter 8 page 27 as first example.


----------



## Cantafford (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you all for answering. 
What I was looking for was "Relay logic". I found a very good and clear explanation here: http://www.g-w.com/pdf/sampchap/9781605250069_ch05.pdf and also that video that was posted.


----------

